# webserver dynsite



## michagG (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem beim einrtichten von dynsite.

Ich habe 2 Rechner bei mir stehen die miteinander per netzwerk verbunden sind.

1. Rechner hat einen DSL Internetanschluss und der 2. nutzt diese BVerbindung ebenfalls.

Auf dem 2. rechner läuft auch xampp als webserver diesen würde ich gerne erreichbar machen über den dynamischen DNS Diesnt dyndns.org und mit dem client dynsite.

jetzt meine frage wo muss ich den clienten installieren auf dem hauptrechner wo meine Internetverbindung drüber läuft oder auf dem rechner wo auch xampp drauf läuft und wie bekomme ich es hin das ich dann üner die URL erreichbar bin habe es schon probiert aber irgendwie  das nicht.

muss ich noch irgendwelche einstellungen machen beim client

beispielsweise muss ich dem client sagen ey hör mal mein webserver läuft auf dem rechner und verwendet die und die interne IP und wenn ja wo kann ich das einstellen.

Gruß MichagG


----------



## zeromancer (25. Juli 2004)

Hi!

1. Achte auf Deine Schreibweise (siehe Netiquette )

2. Ich würde den DynDNS Client und den Webserver auf dem Rechner installieren, der direkt am DSL hängt.
Eine bessere Alternative wäre allerdings ein DSL-Router, damit beide Rechner unabhängig ans DSL können.
Der "Server" sollte eine statische IP (intern) erhalten, die Du beim Rechner in den Netzwerkeigenschaften einstellen kannst (TCPIP-Einstellungen, statische IP verwenden). Denkt Dir einfach eine aus.
Im Router musst Du dann die Ports freigeben, die Du nutzen willst (wahrscheinlich erst einmal nur Port 80 für den Webserver) - diese Einstellungen findet man i.d.R. unter "IP Forwarding" bzw. "Virtuelle Server". Das sieht etwa so aus:

Public Port: 80 Private Port: 80 IP intern: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (Deine Rechner IP)
Für jeden weiteren Dienst muss man dann allerdings immer diese Port-Freigabe entsprechend machen (z.B. Lotus Notes Port 1352, NetSupport Port 5405, Tomcat Port 8080,... etc.)

Für genauere Router-Einstellungen such hier einfach mal nach diesem Thema - da gibt es haufenweise davon.

3. Wie man DynDNS einrichtet steht normalerweise gut beschrieben bei den entsprechenden Providern (dyndns.org z.B.).


----------



## michagG (25. Juli 2004)

*ohne Router*

1. Sorry wenn meine Schreibweise irgendwie zo forsch war lag nicht in meiner absicht.

2.

Danke für deine Antwort aber eigentlich würde ich doch ganz gerne das so laufen lassen. Ohne Router und der 1. Rechner am Netz und der 2. Rechner als Webserver.

3.

Die Beschreibungen bei den Provider wie dyndns.org bringen alle nichts die sagen es wäre besser einen Router zu benutzen aber genau das möchte ich nicht weil ich keinen habe und mir deswegen auch nciht unbedingt einen kaufen möchte. 

4.

Ich probiere es einfach mal selbst aus es muss auch so funktionieren.

Gruß Michag30


----------

